# Deer eating apples



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2011)

The deer have been coming on to the property every night now for about 2 weeks...we have 7 wild apple trees of different varieties throughout the property, which attract a lot of deer this time of year....mostly in the evening and night time but the day before yesterdat, 4 of them....2 females and 2 tiny fawn were just standing on the dirt road eating the apples from one of my front apple trees....at 11 am! no pictures of that, i was caught off guard!

These pics are not clear that i do have of them, because it was dark, really dark and my camera does not work at night....but you can get the gist of it....

plus i got the racoon that feeds off the birdfeeder at night....the one of the racoon with a baby skunk both eating, next to eachother did not come out....but they travel together....i have seen them at least 5 times together!























they like the yellow apples best, then the green apples, then the red apples and lastly, the eat the really small crab apples! i have two yellow apple trees and they spend most of the time eating those....year after year, they come back here.

here is the yellow apples, and then crab apples
















the cherries on the small wild cherry trees are ripe as well this time of the year...lots of fruit for the birds and critters...


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2011)

even the different pine trees are filled with cones and pine nuts, this time of the year...


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2011)

RACOON


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 2, 2011)

thanks for sharing


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 2, 2011)

Danged deer ate all my tomatoes.  Dead deer soon.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 2, 2011)

Neat pix. Sometimes I miss living in the country. Sometimes.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Danged deer ate all my tomatoes. Dead deer soon.


Really? they have not touched my tomatoes, which are in planters right near that apple tree....they must prefer apples up here?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Neat pix. Sometimes I miss living in the country. Sometimes.


 Well, I don't miss being in a city...as long as I can visit one a few times a year to shop, I'm A-ok with it here, in the Wild!


----------



## syrenn (Oct 2, 2011)

Care4all said:


> even the different pine trees are filled with cones and pine nuts, this time of the year...



Sugar pines? 


I LOVE those huge cones.


----------



## Valerie (Oct 2, 2011)

Care4all said:


>





Nice!  Lucky critters!  Do you pick the cherries and apples for yourself too...?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I pick apples from one of my trees that produces a big red/yellow apple...the yellow apple trees really need some pruning and fertilizing which I have not done, to produce bigger apples...they are medium small so i leave them for the deer...

I make apple sauce, and give it away to any neighbor that will take some! 

we had about 60% MORE apples this year than last year...have no idea why the season was so good, but the whole state had a huge load of them this year too, not just me...it said on the News....

but, I leave my apples for the deer mostly, and I walk down to the creek and pick apples along the way, there are two green apple trees on the way there...matt helped me, we carried back 2 huges bags full....I've been making apple sauce for the past week and still have a bushel of apples to go....the green apples make the best apple sauce when mixed with my red/yellow ones!


----------



## Valerie (Oct 2, 2011)

Care4all said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...





That's so nice... We had a friend just bring us a big jar of his fresh home-made apple sauce and we just had it tonight with a nice pork roast for dinner.  Sweet!!


----------



## yidnar (Oct 2, 2011)

I like bears !!


----------



## Valerie (Oct 2, 2011)

yidnar said:


> I like bears !!






  Cute!  Tanks for sharing yidnar...


----------

